# 10 x 10 grow help



## alshuray1 (Feb 5, 2011)

hello peeps its bin a while 

Any ways i have upgraded to a ten by ten grow groom.basically a thousand cubic feet.catch is this room is an unfinished bathroom in the basement. 
i want to know if i can replace the bathroom fan with a exhaust fan. it only makes sense since that is the only out vent. the question is how do i do it.?
how do i take my existing bathroom fan and install a big enough exhaust fan to change the air in the room every 5 min. im going to be cooling 2 600 hps 
with air cooled reflectors. using the exhaust fan to suck out the air through six inch ducting and a y connector connecting the exhaust to the ducting to the air cooled reflector. for additional temp control  i have a 7500 btu portable ac that i was using with my 400 watt hps im buying a dehumid off of kijiji. i  got a wicked deal on a sentinel environmental controller ev1 for 160 and it works like a charm. just need the   dehumid for true perfect temp.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 5, 2011)

If you upgrade the fan to one that will pull more air then it will help with temps and humidity. i think once every 5 mins is not very much. How many plants you going to have in there? don't forget they need constant air exchange for co2.


----------



## alshuray1 (Feb 5, 2011)

25 to 30
but i have no c02 yet wont get that till next month
well they need constant clean air so i in tented to buy a carbon filter that suits the room


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 5, 2011)

2 600's is no where near enough light for a 10x10'


----------



## alshuray1 (Feb 5, 2011)

also im leaning more towards a cge so  an air purifier may definitely be in order


----------



## alshuray1 (Feb 5, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> 2 600's is no where near enough light for a 10x10'



 i know bro buts its what i can afford i will expand
 if i had enough i could have bought 4 1ooos 
 or six six hundreds


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 5, 2011)

now you totally lost me...   you say your adding co2 but dont have money for lights?  IMO light is much more necessary then adding supplemental co2...   If you vent properly you should not need co2...


----------



## Jericho (Feb 5, 2011)

You would need nearly 4 1000w to properly light that area if its all to used for flower. You would need 500,000 lumens for flower. 

Are you going to split the room? 

You do not need air purifiers and extra CO2 or air conditioning if you just vent the lights adequately. 

By venting more air out you will be bringing cooler air in plus more CO2 and will lower the humidity by moving air. 

With 2 600w you can light 36 ft2. I suggest you buy a black out curtain white on one side and black on the other and set it up so you can minimize the area until you can upgrade. 

You are looking at some pretty heavy duty fans and new light if you want to use the whole room open plant.


----------



## Peter Jennings (Feb 5, 2011)

alshuray1 said:
			
		

> hello peeps its bin a while
> 
> Any ways i have upgraded to a ten by ten grow groom.basically a thousand cubic feet.catch is this room is an unfinished bathroom in the basement.
> i want to know if i can replace the bathroom fan with a exhaust fan. it only makes sense since that is the only out vent. the question is how do i do it.?
> ...


Can it be done? Sure it can, but not without changing out the duct. Typical bathroom fans are ducted with 3" flex and there is no way you can move enough air through it and it will burst as it is also typically thin tin or worse yet plastic.

Post some pics of the area, and we'll let you know the best way to make your area work. 

If you are going to add CO2 down the road you want a "closed loop system"
This means your exhaust can be your existing bathroom fan provided you do have the lights vented properly for cooling, and the other tools mentioned, dehu, and AC.

I hate to post the same pic twice in one day, but this mock up is to do exactly what you're trying to accomplish.


----------



## alshuray1 (Feb 5, 2011)

Peter Jennings said:
			
		

> Can it be done? Sure it can, but not without changing out the duct. Typical bathroom fans are ducted with 3" flex and there is no way you can move enough air through it and it will burst as it is also typically thin tin or worse yet plastic.
> 
> Post some pics of the area, and we'll let you know the best way to make your area work.
> 
> ...


 this is the exact setup up im looking for


----------



## alshuray1 (Feb 5, 2011)

ok lets say i can borrow  money for 3 1000 watt hps 
im going to need a new breaker setup just for that room right 
or is there any other suggestions


----------



## Peter Jennings (Feb 6, 2011)

I would have a sub panel down to the room, then you could run everything dedicated circuits. You could also experiment with alternating running four lights three hours each moving them around the area. There is new info that would suggest doing just that which is showing positive results.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 6, 2011)

peters got it.....a big duct will be needed.

and co2 @ 1800ppm will be beneficial but not if the co2 you add will be vented right out....

research flip boxes, but i wouldnt move the lights around i would just add more lights if needed.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 6, 2011)

one 600- 4x4, one 1000- 5X5


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 6, 2011)

With a 10 x 10 space, I personally, would be for putting up a separate veg/mother/clone area.  Have you given this any thought?  I really like having 2 spaces (and perpetual harvests).


----------



## Locked (Feb 6, 2011)

Divide your room up and do it right. I am with JAAM...why wld you even consider adding CO2 if you don't have enough money for proper lighting? it all goes back to the basics in my opinion. Proper lighting (3000veg/5000flower) and proper ventilation....if your ventilation is done correctly you will get more then enough fresh CO2 in your grow space....jmo


----------



## my my (Feb 6, 2011)

Im no pro for sure.
I also have (built a 10 X 10 room).
Then what i did was build a wall 4 feet from the outside wall to split the area.
Then i built another wall in the 4 X 10 area, to make my room just a Tad under 4 X 4. I have a 600 in there, a 6 inch air cooled hood with a Vortex fan for the job. 
this room currently is the only one i am growing in. you can check out my Grow Journal to see some of the lay out.
I want to down the road, set up a mother, and a cloning area.
Baby steps for me tho.
Well wish's and i hope your area works out as good for you as mine has for me. *knock on wood**  lol..
My My


----------



## alshuray1 (Feb 6, 2011)

thank u all for your imput 
i will split the room and use one 600 and my current setup im thinking of firing up the ol 400 also. the other side i will keep my clones i have a few t5 lights.
i have mothers else where.
my original plan was to max out this room. i have mothers and clones elsewhere. i guess now i can cut out unnecessary plant transportation.
would post pics but i have the pics on my black berry and i dont have 
a cord to transfer. i will step my game up and post some pics. i will keep you guys posted. although im not sure i can build a wall to split the room i need some sort of divider. black and white poly


----------



## alshuray1 (Feb 6, 2011)

next thing is i think i need to install  a sub panel
but i cant just invite any electrician to my house if you know what i mean.
what should i do


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 7, 2011)

alshuray1 said:
			
		

> next thing is i think i need to install a sub panel
> but i cant just invite any electrician to my house if you know what i mean.
> what should i do


 
These are things that you gotta plan ahead for man...   step 1 would be power before setting anything up so you just have an empty basement when the electrician comes...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 7, 2011)

alshuray1 said:
			
		

> next thing is i think i need to install  a sub panel
> but i cant just invite any electrician to my house if you know what i mean.
> what should i do



Why not?  You don't have plants going in that space currently do you?


----------



## alshuray1 (Feb 7, 2011)

yes i do.


----------



## alshuray1 (Feb 7, 2011)

i have four in flower.truth is i was in a situation so  i had to move it to my family members house. hence the 10x10x10 unfinished bathroom.
i know very well that i should plan first but i was kind a thrown into a situation 
i realize that i am wasting too much space so thats why im coming to you guys.
my family member does not want anybody coming to the house. so i have to do this on my own. not to sure how to deal with the subpanel issue.again, this is why im coming to you guys .
also my family member said he would loan me a thousand to set up the room
which means i can buy 4 1000 i would rather go 5 6oos but all this is redundant unless i install at least a 60 amp subpanel. HELP


----------



## Jericho (Feb 7, 2011)

How long before the plants finish flowering? Why not just wait till then. 
That will give you time to plan the layout of the room, buy the goods and then once you get the panel up you can be ready.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 7, 2011)

Post up a new thread requesting help on running a sub panel.  There is sure to be someone come along that can help you.  Be sure to take all your electrical needs into account when planning your sub panel size.


----------



## Peter Jennings (Feb 8, 2011)

alshuray1 said:
			
		

> i have four in flower.truth is i was in a situation so  i had to move it to my family members house. hence the 10x10x10 unfinished bathroom.
> i know very well that i should plan first but i was kind a thrown into a situation
> i realize that i am wasting too much space so thats why im coming to you guys.
> my family member does not want anybody coming to the house. so i have to do this on my own. not to sure how to deal with the subpanel issue.again, this is why im coming to you guys .
> ...


Shoot me a PM with as many details as you can. I need to know all equipment you are planning to use, how far you are from the main panel, what size it is in terms of amps. 

I would highly suggest you go with two lights opposed to four and use light movers. I would also alternate them six hours each. That's 1/4 th the cost of running four, and a ton easier to cool. 

I can also do a mock for you if I have pics, or a basic blueprint of the area with door openings and walls shown.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 8, 2011)

I personally do not like light movers and do not use them (I have 2 of them in my storage shed).  I would really recommend lighting to at least 5000 lumens per sq ft.


----------



## my my (Feb 8, 2011)

THG,
may i inquire why you don't like the light movers?
I had thought about one, however my current space isn't big enough to even think about needing one. 
But the ideal did go threw my mind while i was plannning my build(room)
My MY


----------



## alshuray1 (Feb 8, 2011)

i never really looked into light movers ill give it a tray as for the subpanel 
ill get all the details and  get back to you peter


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 8, 2011)

120v a 1000w hps ballast would only consume about 9.3-9.6 amps and at 240v it would consume around 4.5 amps.

600w 120v = 4.5 to 5 amps  depending on ballats for both....less on 240v. 

View attachment controlpanel.jpg


View attachment mainpanel.jpg


----------



## alshuray1 (Feb 14, 2011)

thank you again trillions 
looks a little bit complicated


----------



## Melvan (Feb 14, 2011)

I think you should get some white panel board or something similiar and make a false room inside your space that is the proper sqft for the lighting you have. 

Then you can vent your heat directly into the basement instead of through the exhaust fan and then maybe out of a basement window. Nice way to save on winter heating if your basement is warm.


----------



## alshuray1 (Feb 14, 2011)

thank you trillions
just a quick question what kind of wiring do i use


----------



## Melvan (Feb 14, 2011)

You know, it sounds like you're on a fast track to electrocution if you're going to try to do some wiring and not even know what wire to buy.


----------



## alshuray1 (Feb 14, 2011)

lol true melvan2 true. i dont think im brave enough.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 15, 2011)

LOL 


your looking for Romex and gf receptacles...do you know any electricians?

as long as you use circuit breakers and have no power going to what your wiring up you have no worries.... 240v is a different story.

word to the wise- DONT wear ANY jewelry!!!


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 15, 2011)

Its really scary at first. But simple once its done. Just a 40amp 2 pole breaker in the main, running 8/2 romex into lighting controller. Then that feeds up to as many watts as you can handle. CAP makes good controllers. Once lighting is wired, thats the bulk of it. The ventilation can be simply run from a stamdard wall outlet. Done and done. Think thats hard? Wait till you try and bring a 100ft space of chronic to a full 17 weeks and all healthy. Thats a diff story my friend. GL


----------



## alshuray1 (Feb 15, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Its really scary at first. But simple once its done. Just a 40amp 2 pole breaker in the main, running 8/2 romex into lighting controller. Then that feeds up to as many watts as you can handle. CAP makes good controllers. Once lighting is wired, thats the bulk of it. The ventilation can be simply run from a stamdard wall outlet. Done and done. Think thats hard? Wait till you try and bring a 100ft space of chronic to a full 17 weeks and all healthy. Thats a diff story my friend. GL



thank you very much
at least i understand what im doing
also could i run 8/3 romex 
secondly thiers is no space for the breaker to go, the box is full. so does this mean i need to install a subpanel.


----------



## alshuray1 (Feb 15, 2011)

ok i took a detailed look in my breaker box the breaker that controls that room
also controls a room up stairs. so can i just replace the breaker. or just stick to my original plan installing the sub panel


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 15, 2011)

If sparkman or viper are still on the site. PM them. I am not a pro. They helped me do mine. Works perfect. If the run is not far from the main panel, like say less than 20ft. Yes, just put 40amp 2 pole breaker in main and hook up romex. Idk about 8/3. I just know 8/2 is what they told me. The CAP instructions say wire size also for whichever controller you choose. Def get controller though. Make you life easier. The relay from the controller gets plugged into simple digi timer from depot. Set it and forget it. Will run for years without a hiccup. 

randmsupply.com

I use there 8 light controller with timer. The reason for the double timer, if one fails, there is a backup. GL


----------



## alshuray1 (Feb 17, 2011)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> 120v a 1000w hps ballast would only consume about 9.3-9.6 amps and at 240v it would consume around 4.5 amps.
> 
> 600w 120v = 4.5 to 5 amps  depending on ballats for both....less on 240v.



ok trillions i got the exact 8k watt lighting controller minus the dryer plug 
so my question is can i use a 40 amp 2 pole breaker and what gauge wires do i need.
also im going with 4 600 s im scrapping the 4  1000 idea. im scared of alerting the electric company 
and im not stealing power. so my only option is go three thousand and just pay my bill on time. if i new for a
fact that i could get away with 4000 to 5000 watts indefinitely believe me i would. im just not sure.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 18, 2011)

8/2 romex


----------



## alshuray1 (Apr 14, 2011)

ok ladies and gentlemen i have scrapped the 10 x 10 room. things just never worked out.i wasn't proud of this crop at all. i never really took care of this crop.(smh) well time for good news. im in the middle of putting the finishing touches on my three thousand watt grow. i will post pics by tomorrow. i can 
tell you this for the last month i lived on kijiji buying all my equipment.Heres
what i got. A hydrogen c02 generator well get back to that one in a minute. 2 1thousand watt plug and play ballast one with cool tube both came with lights.i got that for $300 . i got a sun hut xl grow room,6'' silver star air cool hood, 400 hps with bulb another 1 thousand  with cool tube and a 4x4 
grow tray and res for $900. I got a 4x8 tray and res for $190. i already had the 8k light controller 120 240  wich i got wired by the way.   i also have a 736 cfm inline fan i got it for $200. my friend also loaned me the money for a ezclone 120 cloner so thats $500.      
so in all i spent about $2000. 
now for ginetics i have germinated some dark star,kushage in clones i have pk kush. i will go in depth in my journal.will start posting in a few days. i have bin keeping my journal on my blackberry so its just a matter of typing it out and getting clearer pix.stay tuned.


----------

